# Swissonic keyboards?



## bill5 (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyone used? Thoughts? They have an inexpensive 88-key MIDI controller, WITH aftertouch. Sounds to good to be true.


----------



## bill5 (May 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 22, 2019)

Never heard of 'em.

My thought is, "If it sounds too good to be true... "

Got a link? Who sells 'em? Do they use Fatar keybeds? How much are they? How's their reputation?


----------



## gpax (May 22, 2019)

https://m.thomannmusic.com/swissonic_controlkey_88.htm


----------



## chimuelo (May 22, 2019)

That’s the old Icon they tried to get in Las Vegas Colleges 10 years ago.
They’re 500 dollars cheaper too. I’m going to see if they ship to USA.

The Icon rep went to Wesley’s Music (RIP) and the owners son called me and I was too busy to come see it but he liked it and he’s a Kurzweil MIDI Board kind of snob. For good reason, PAT as good as the CS80. I needed Multi Zone functionality back then, but now just an 88 to have upstairs with a laptop for catching quick ideas is fine.

A 3 year warranty for a controller cheaper than an SSD is nice.

Nice score.


----------



## puremusic (May 22, 2019)

I tried one once, it's got a more reliable feel than a Keystation, and is close to the same light touch.


----------



## chimuelo (May 22, 2019)

266 Shipped.
Thanks for this.
I always shop Sweetwater Seismic JRRs and Pro Audio LA.
Never thought to check Thomann.

Cheerz


----------



## puremusic (May 22, 2019)

Thomann has a lot larger selection than Sweetwater, though it's hard to resist Sweetwater's interest free financing options.


----------



## bill5 (May 23, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Thomann has a lot larger selection than Sweetwater, though it's hard to resist Sweetwater's interest free financing options.


To say nothing of Thomann's outrageous shipping costs if you're in the states (and that's if they even ship there). Not totally unexpected but disappointing.

Thx for the replies! I about gave up that anyone had tried these things.


----------



## puremusic (May 23, 2019)

Well, actually I only paid 30 euros when I bought an 88 key keyboard a bit back from Thomann to have it shipped to the USA. I think that's really good. It could be less reasonable now though. And you have to consider the price of a possible without cause return.


----------



## gpax (May 23, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> 266 Shipped.
> Thanks for this.
> I always shop Sweetwater Seismic JRRs and Pro Audio LA.
> Never thought to check Thomann.
> ...


You’re welcome? But great! In all honesty, I was just supplying a link after doing a more informed search, as that brand name also rang a bell.


----------



## brunocoliveira (May 28, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Anyone used? Thoughts? They have an inexpensive 88-key MIDI controller, WITH aftertouch. Sounds to good to be true.


I own a 49 keys bought from Thomenn, however, without after touch. I really like it. I like to think it as better quality M-Audio. Much better materials than AKAI stuffs. The touch is good.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 26, 2019)

FYI I confirmed the 88 key model are full-size keys


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 26, 2019)

The original Reviewer has revised his opinion of the Swiss 88.



I’d buy two because I bought 6 M Audio KS88s and after 1 year contacts would still be usable as in triggering a sound, but at 127 velocity.

When the first unit starts losing contacts it becomes an Organ Controller or any instrument that doesn’t require velocity.

Then you break out unit #2.
It will break down after a year but from a financial standpoint you paid 150 a year to have a pretty nice controller, and you still have a pair of Hammond B3 controllers.

I’d advice using one with an HX-3 Organ Module, a fantastic FPGA Based model.
And the Blue3 or B5 are both really decent software versions.

Ankyu.


----------



## bill5 (Jun 22, 2021)

Shameless old timey bump


----------

